# WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet



## Midas1 (24. September 2016)

*WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem mit meiner Cloud.
Google findet dazu leider auch nicht viel.
Ich möchte über das Internet auf meine Cloud zugreifen. Per App am Handy oder über die Homepage funktioniert das auch tadellos, jedoch möchte ich ein Netzlaufwerk im Arbeitsplatz haben, sodass ich z.B. am Laptop von unterwegs drauf zugrifen kann als wäre ich daheim im Netzwerk.
Myfritz Account bzw. Adresse ist vorhanden aber ich komme damit nicht weiter

Hardware:
WD My Cloud 2TB
FritzBox 7490

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Vielen Dank


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Hast du dein Desktop oder ein Laptop als Arbeitsgerät? Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass dein Arbeitgeber was evtl. dagegen haben könnte


----------



## Midas1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Ich habe einen Desktop der im Netzwerk daheim mit der Cloud verbunden ist (Netzlaufwerk)
Das mit dem Laptop war nur ein Beispiel, ich nutze die Cloud/Laptop nicht geschäftlich da sind nur Bilder etc. drauf die ich eben auch von anderen PCs öffnen möchte.
Das eigentliche Vorhaben ist, dass ein Freund bei sich daheim auf die Cloud per Netzlaufwerk zugreifen können soll um eben auch Daten drauf kopieren zu können

edit: Mit Arbeitsplatz war der am Desktop gemeint, also der Explorer


----------



## ddawgg (24. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Du willst das Netzlaufwerk also dauerhaft über Dyndns eingebunden haben? 
Fangen wir mal Grundauf an, kannst du das NAS von unterwegs anpingen?


----------



## Stockmann (25. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Netzlaufwerk über das Internet?
Wenn du hier fragst wie es geht, dann las es sein.


----------



## Dooma (27. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Natürlich ist es theoretisch möglich ein Netzlaufwerk offen ans Internet zu hängen, aber ratsam ist das echt nicht. 
Aus gutem Grund wird das File Sharing seit etlichen Jahren schon vom Betriebssystem  aus in offene Internet unterbunden.

Die Fritzbox (oder die NAS)  sollte eigentlich eine VPN Funktion haben, die solltest du dann auch besser benutzen. 
(Besser wäre der Router, weil einfacher. Sonnst musst du am Ende noch mit DMZ arbeiten, das wäre "unfein".)

Und jetzt noch ein böses Wort zum Schluss: 
Wenn dir nicht klar ist, warum man eine Festplatte nicht offen ans Internet hängt, dann muss ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen und dir empfehlen lieber nicht selbst zu konfigurieren.
Alternativ sollte eine vernünftige Cloud Software eigentlich auch WebDAV können, denn wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du doch zuallererst an die Cloud ran und nicht unbedingt direkt an die Festplatte?


----------



## airXgamer (28. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Geht so was nicht auch über FTP?
(Bin Cloud / Server DAU, verzeiht es mir....)


----------



## Dooma (29. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

FTP ist uralt und unverschlüsselt. Und sollte demnach nur für einfache und sowieso schon öffentliche Daten benutzt werden.
SFTP kann Windows immer noch nicht von Haus aus. 
WebDAV über SSL schon.
So ziemlich jede Cloud Software bietet auch WebDAV als Zugangsmöglichkeit an. (Sonst wär es eine echt miese Software.)

Weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein VPN Tunnel und ein "echtes" Netzlaufwerk. Es hängt halt davon ab wie sicher man es gerne hätte und ob es was ausmacht wenn der gesamte Traffic über die VPN geroutet wird.
Die VPN ist auf jeden Fall deutlich sicherer als ein WebDAV Zugang der nur über Benutzer & Passwort gesichert ist.


----------



## Eldiabolo (30. September 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Um meine diversen Vorredner hier nochmal zu unterstuezten. Bitte, bitte, bitte nicht das Netzlaufwerk uebers internet verbinden. Bitte. Nimm die VPN-Funktion vom Laufwerk wenn vorhanden, vllt. vom Router oder als letzte Loeusng mit nen RasPi mit Openvpn Server und dann wie im lokalen Netz das Netzlaufwerk verbinden!


----------



## Dooma (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Naja, der TE wäre mir auch immer noch die Antwort schuldig ob er nur auf die Cloud Zugriff braucht oder ob es auch der gesamte Rest der Festplatte sein muss?
Wie gesagt, die NAS kann ganz gewiss auch WebDAV, wahrscheinlich würde das doch absolut ausreichen.


----------



## Midas1 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WD My Cloud Zugriff über Internet*

Im Endeffekt wollte ich auf eine EXCEL-Tabelle die auf dieser Cloud liegt von überall aus zugreifen und diese auch in der Cloud bearbeiten zu können.
Ich habe es geschafft, die Cloud im Internet freizugeben aber nachdem ich die Posts hier gelesen habe, habe ich das alles wieder deaktiviert, da ich mich mit diesem Thema einfach zu wenig auskenne. Mein Problem war zudem, dass ich die Excel-Tabelle, nachdem ich sie geöffnet habe auf dem Computer lokal gespeichert wurde und ich nicht die Tablle auf der Cloud bearbeiten konnte.
Ich denke ich werde es dann mal mit One-Drive versuchen. Der Gedanke war eben, dass die Cloud eh vorhanden ist und sie ja genau dafür gedacht ist, um von überall drauf zuzugreifen. Da es aber wohl sehr kompliziert ist, werde ich das bleiben lassen und sie nach wie vor für das Heimnetz verwenden, wofür sie auch von Anfang an gedacht war.

Danke trotzdem für die Unterstützung


----------

